# OMG i have mouse babies!!!



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

MOV02104.mp4 video by srhdufe - Photobucket

:scared: :scared: :scared: :scared: :scared: :scared: :001_wub:

I've just taken the white one (Jessa) out, cos she now looks to be a he!

I have 6 others in that cage tho. SO i hope he hasnt got them all pregnant!!!!!!!! :scared:

Matilda is dead too! :crying:


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

its a case of Watch this space!!!  lovely babies :thumbup:


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

:-( I am so sorry about Matilda


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Sorry granny Sarah what was that you said :lol:. Oi stop panicking, you will get this sorted hun, people will be fighting each other for your gorgeous mousie babies (hugs).


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

they are a couple of days old.

Im guessing its my mistake :


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

they are beautiful I will enjoy watching them grow  a nice mistake sure they'll find homes


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

Opps yes definatly my mistake, I really should start wearing glasses when im sexing the mice ( espically when they are as small as what they were )

Sorry =D

If you struggle finding homes or want to bring the male back your more than welcome to or even the whole litter i dont mind ive still got all the cages/tanks.

Sorry to hear about Matilda aswel ='(


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

I blame you too :eek6:

Matilda is the one that you didnt think would make it through the night


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

Sorry about Matilda 

Can I have some babies?? :001_wub: And a cage to go with them? :lol: I really want meeces but cant afford a cage


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

PurpleCrow said:


> Sorry about Matilda
> 
> Can I have some babies?? :001_wub: And a cage to go with them? :lol:


Her laptop died so shes on her way home to the land of no internet, she'll be back on tomorrow though so stay tuned for the next installment of mouserdale.


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks for letting me know TDM, will stop me refreshing the page on this thread now :lol:


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Oh my days...  x


----------



## Jesss (Mar 1, 2011)

If you are going to sell them, will you please let me know? I have been seeking a few does for a while now but can't seem to find any!!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

sarah u really are having a rotten time, hope there all ok


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Blimey!!!!! 


Poor Matilda...



And this isn't what I need to be reading when I am trying to prevent myself from having some mice.. :yikes:


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Jesss said:


> If you are going to sell them, will you please let me know? I have been seeking a few does for a while now but can't seem to find any!!


*SELL* them? :eek6: x


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Awww yay babies!!! Am sorry about Matilda...sounds like it wasn't a surprise though that doesn't help much! RIP little Matilda!


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

I've just been and had a peek in the cage. Midnight looks rather on the large side now :scared:

If the others that are in there are definately all female then i could have 6 litters! :eek6:

Hands up who wants mousey babies!!!  :lol:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Errr I also have a male (Pip) in amoungst my 8 ladies, so I might have some baby meeces on the way too:crying:. Fingers crossed we're lucky though hun and have no more little eepers on their way. Are any more of yours looking pregnant? Does Midnight look pear shaped btw, Will find a pic of Freckles before she had her babies.








Dont pick her up like this without supporting her front end (you cant see it but I was doing that)


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

Are they difficult to sex?? 

I want meeces *stamps foot*


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> I've just been and had a peek in the cage. Midnight looks rather on the large side now :scared:
> 
> If the others that are in there are definately all female then i could have 6 litters! :eek6:
> 
> *Hands up who wants mousey babies!!!*  :lol:


Meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

PurpleCrow said:


> Are they difficult to sex??
> 
> I want meeces *stamps foot*


They were really tiny when we got them, and males can withdraw their testicals (Pip did when I was trying to work out what he was) but generally when I had my babies I went for nipples lol: ok not literally, happily married woman and all that) but the girls have nipples and the boys dont.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Errr I also have a male (Pip) in amoungst my 8 ladies, so I might have some baby meeces on the way too:crying:. Fingers crossed we're lucky though hun and have no more little eepers on their way. Are any more of yours looking pregnant? Does Midnight look pear shaped btw, Will find a pic of Freckles before she had her babies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The boygirl jessa looks a bit like that!!! :scared:

Crap!

What do i do now???!!!

He does have balls. I think. I hope. I did see them i am sure : :eek6:  :scared:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

I found it easier by holding the male under his front legs...if the testicles don't drop then....i dunno....


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

niki87 said:


> I found it easier by holding the male under his front legs...if the testicles don't drop then....i dunno....


Thats how I did it with the hammies.. if you pick them up under their arms.. there peas pop out.. :lol:

Remember posting that on my thread about them dont know how I put it but someone found it rather funny..


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Does Jessa have nipples? if he/she does then shes a she, if she is a pregnant female you should put her back in with her sisters so they can help out, you might need to wet her fur to see them.


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Does Jessa have nipples? if he/she does then shes a she, if she is a pregnant female you should put her back in with her sisters so they can help out, you might need to wet her fur to see them.


Or if you can get them to me ill sex them properly this time, promise to wear my glasses any everything =D


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2011)

srhdufe said:


> I've just been and had a peek in the cage. Midnight looks rather on the large side now :scared:
> 
> If the others that are in there are definately all female then i could have 6 litters! :eek6:
> 
> Hands up who wants mousey babies!!!  :lol:


-sticks hand up-

Meeeeeeeee, I'd love a group of girlies


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Does Jessa have nipples? if he/she does then shes a she, if she is a pregnant female you should put her back in with her sisters so they can help out, you might need to wet her fur to see them.


Well i spat on her belly as i didnt have water to hand and she's definately a he :lol:

:lol: Just kidding. I didnt spit on him really :blushing: :aureola:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Piccies of the newborns :001_wub:

They have lovely milk bands too 




























Video of Midnight taking them back to the nest :001_wub:

How sweet 

MOV02116.mp4 video by srhdufe - Photobucket


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww how teeny tiny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

has she been nibbling on the one in second pic? the tail looks like its been bitten? they soo cute tho!


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

kerrybramble said:


> has she been nibbling on the one in second pic? the tail looks like its been bitten? they soo cute tho!


Good job i read the full thread becaus ei was just about to say the same thing.

It will have been from over grooming probly, she hasnt taken too much off tho so yoully barely notice when he/she is grown.


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Aawww they are so cute.

My mum has decided she wants mice now and I'd like a couple more too  Especially looking for ones with markings, all mine are plain ones right now.

So if you do have a few spare and want to rehome them please let me know


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2011)

D'awww they are coote..



me wants


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Soooo who wants to take bets, if there are only these 3 born that they never leave Sarahs house?


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Tenner she keeps these three....fiver she keeps all future babies hahahhahahahahaha


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

niki87 said:


> Tenner she keeps these three....fiver she keeps all future babies hahahhahahahahaha


Haha, omg I hope they arent all pregnant, I know if Pip has been having his wicked way with my ladies my oh is going to murder me, hey maybe she will take mine too :lol: :lol:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

niki87 said:


> Tenner she keeps these three....fiver she keeps all future babies hahahhahahahahaha


 Hey!!! rrr: :eek6:



thedogsmother said:


> Haha, omg I hope they arent all pregnant, I know if Pip has been having his wicked way with my ladies my oh is going to murder me, hey maybe she will take mine too :lol: :lol:


I will not! Meany!!! 

And yep... one of the babies does have a bit of tail missing 
He/she is now called stumpy :lol:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> Hey!!! rrr: :eek6:
> 
> I will not! Meany!!!
> 
> ...


What!!!!! :arf:

Awww poor baba though as long as they have a nice milk band there is no problem


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

niki87 said:


> What!!!!! :arf:
> 
> Awww poor baba though as long as they have a nice milk band there is no problem


They have 

I was just checking on them. I've checked Jessa boy again and i am 99.9% sure that he's a she 

Dont think there are more babies   :crying:  

So its going to be weeks longer now that they can go into the freddy 

No fair! :lol:

No idea what to do with my boygirl mouse now. I dont have a meshed cage and dont trust that he wont escape either


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> They have
> 
> I was just checking on them. I've checked Jessa boy again and i am 99.9% sure that he's a she
> 
> ...


If Jessa isn't a he do you know who daddy mouse is?


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

niki87 said:


> If Jessa isn't a he do you know who daddy mouse is?


Well i looked at them all last night and the others all look like girls. Some of them have obvious nipples and the others have what look like nipples to me :blushing:

Oh i hope i am right and the rest are girlies :eek6:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> Well i looked at them all last night and the others all look like girls. Some of them have obvious nipples and the others have what look like nipples to me :blushing:
> 
> Oh i hope i am right and the rest are girlies :eek6:


Lol awwww. Are they noisy?? The rats were very noisy at only a few days old  The bunnies have been really quiet :lol:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Yeah, they make ikkle clicking noises and squeaks :001_wub:

They are super cute 

I am going to get Gill to come and make sure that only one of the girls has balls

Will take them to the flat tomorrow. Cant get them in the car today


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> Yeah, they make ikkle clicking noises and squeaks :001_wub:
> 
> They are super cute
> 
> ...


:lol::lol::lol: Awwww you will feel better when they are nearby


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> Well i looked at them all last night and the others all look like girls. Some of them have obvious nipples and the others have what look like nipples to me :blushing:
> 
> Oh i hope i am right and the rest are girlies :eek6:


Not another immaculate conception:lol:, Right Ill come and have a look this week hun, and play with baby meeces too:thumbup:.


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

There's a home here for a couple if you need one


----------



## Jesss (Mar 1, 2011)

and here


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Bleeding heck hun! I know you thought mousie babies were cute but to "accidently" pick a boy mousie just to get iddy biddy babies is ridiculous :lol: They look so cute - and the little dark coloured one looks like my beautiful Spookie (who has a tumour :crying Looks like mummy mouse is doing a great job - sorry to hear about Matilda though :crying: By the looks of it you have plenty of offers of homes for any little ones.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Gill knows i will help if she needs it  love the pictures Sarah xx


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

They are fab piccies Sarah :thumbup: You've definitely got your hands full!! Im sorry about Matilda


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

TDM sent me this way as I was looking for some mice that had already been re-homed.

It sounds like there is going to be a mouse-fight on the forums to decide who gets to have them but if you do have any more litters please bear me mind for a group.


----------

